# Kommerziellen Programm unter Verwendung div. Libraries mit div. Lizenzen



## thieste (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

um das Rad nicht immer neu zu erfinden, bietet es sich ja an für den anderen oder anderen Fall vorhandene Bibliotheken zu verwenden. Das Problem: die verwendeten Bibliotheken wurden zumeist unter verschiedenen Lizenzen veröffentlicht.

Speziell zu meinem Fall. Auf Arbeit wollen wir eine kommerzielle Software entwickeln. Für die eine oder andere Sache existieren bereits fertige Bibltiotheken, wovon die meisten unter LGPL lizensiert sind. Allerdings würden wir gerne Bibltiotheken verwenden, welche unter der BSD bzw. GPL Lizenz stehen.

Was ich mittels Google und der hiesigen Suche herausgefunden habe:

(1) Das Verlinken von LGPL libs ist erlaubt ohne das die eigene Software unter LGPL veröffentlicht werden muss. Die LGPL lib muss als Quellcode mitgeliefert werden.
(2) Das Verlinken auf GPL libs ist erlaubt, allerdings muss dann die Software auch wieder unter GPL veröffentlicht werden (d.h. der komlette Quellcode offengelegt werden) Ausnahme es existiert eine sogenannte GPL Linking Exception .
(3) Stehen verwendete Icons unter GPL, soll der Verweis auf die Lizenz bspw. im Icon Ordner ausreichen.
(4) Die Verwendung von BSD zusammen mit GPL libs ist nicht erlaubt, weil GPL das in der BSD verankerte "requirement on advertisements"  nicht berücksichtigt.



zu (2) Wo steht in der GPL, dass bereits das Verlinken die Quelloffenlegung des gesamten Projektes erfordert ?
zu (3)  Warum  soll bei Icons lediglich der Verweis auf die GPL Lizenz reichen ?
zu (4) Wie kann ich dennoch BSD libs verwenden ? Was genau berücksichtigt


Ich hoffe der/die eine oder andere kann mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen.


----------



## musiKk (27. Aug 2009)

(1) kenne ich auch so.
Zu (2) schau mal in der Wikipedia. Dort gibt es meist gute Zusammenfassungen der Lizenzen.
Zu (3) fällt mir nur ein: Wie soll der Quelltext eines Icons aussehen? Darum dreht es sich ja letztendlich. Bilder liegen meist (nicht immer) nur binär vor ohne sinnvolles textuelles Äquivalent.
(4) müsste etwas präzisiert werden. GPL-lizenzierte Software darf BSD-lizenzierte unter Beachtung der entsprechenden Bestimmungen verwenden, da die BSD-Lizenz eine Relizenzierung erlaubt. Die GPL hingegen erlaubt eine Änderung der Lizenz nicht (dank Copyleft...). Daher kann eine BSD-Library keine GPL-lizenzierten Komponenten verwenden, ohne selbst unter die GPL gestellt zu werden. Das Stichwort dabei ist GPL-Kompatibilität (die Liste freier Lizenzen mit Angabe zur GPL-Kompatibilität ist auch interessant).

IANAL. Wie immer. BSD ftw...


----------



## tuxedo (28. Aug 2009)

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/gplger/pdf/025-168.pdf -> Seite 33/144 erklärt das Thema recht gut.

Auch hier im Forum wurde das Thema GPL hinreichend diskutiert. Einfach mal suchen.

Kurzes Fazit:

Sobald dein Werk eine Funktion/Methodik/Vorgehensweise eines GPL lizensierten Werkes auch nur im entferntesten ableitet (ableiten nicht nur im Sinne von "extends ..") und sich zueigen macht  bist du in der "GPL-Falle".

Was anderes ist es, wenn dein Programm eine Plugin-Schnittstelle hat. Beispielsweise sowas wie JDBC: Die Anwendung kommuniziert nur mit dem JDBC Interface. Der zugrundeliegende "JDBC-Treiber" darf dann ruhig GPL sein, solange 

a) der GPL-JDBC ein eigenes Projekt ist
b) die Schnittstelle nicht nur dieses eine Modul kann.

Verdeutlichung:

Du bastelst einen VideoPlayer und willst VLC (auch GPL lizensiert) dafür nehmen. Um der GPL zu entgehen machst du dir ein Video-Interface dazwischen und koppelst den VLC Teil so von deiner Anwendung ab. Den VLC Teil machst du GPL (das stört ja wenig) und den eigentlichen VideoPlayer machst du "sonstwie". 

Sofern du nicht noch weitere Module außer VLC "im Angebot" hast, wird denke ich kein Richter diese Schnittstelle als solche ansehen und sagen: "Alles klar, der hat sich nur um GPL gedrückt, sondern ein flexibles Framework geschaffen." 
Es würde viel eher nach einem: "Der hat sich versucht um die GPL-Lizens zu drücken" aussehen. 

Du verstehst was ich versuche zu sagen (bzw. schreiben)?

- Alex


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (28. Aug 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Sobald dein Werk eine Funktion/Methodik/Vorgehensweise eines GPL lizensierten Werkes auch nur im entferntesten ableitet (ableiten nicht nur im Sinne von "extends ..") und sich zueigen macht  bist du in der "GPL-Falle".



Also heißt das in Bezug auf Icons, dass bei der Verwendung von GPL-lizensierten Icons IMMER der Quellcode des gesamten Programms offen gelegt werden muss, oder?


----------



## tuxedo (29. Aug 2009)

Bei Icons bin ich mir nicht sicher. Bin auch nicht sicher ob da GPL überhaupt die richtige Wahl war/ist...

Meine Aussage bezog sich erstmal auf Programme und dergleichen.

Bei Icons "könnte" auch die Sache mit "der kleinen Münze" gelten: Bilder wie Sonnenuntergänge oder Handybilder lassen sich nicht schützen, da zu wenig "schützenswertes" da ist. Die genaue Formulierung weiß ich nichtmehr. Die Vorlesung "Recht in der IT" ist einfach zu lange her :-( Aber vellecht hilft googeln nach "kleine Münze"?

- Alex


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (29. Aug 2009)

Die Sache mit den Icons ist wirklich tricky. Ich habe nach einigem Googeln letztendlich nur herausgefunden, dass es nicht schlau ist, Icons unter GPL zu lizensieren, da dort die Lizenz vermutlich (!) nicht greift (siehe z. b. GPL icons for commercial usage - FedoraForum.org und dort die unteren Posts).


----------



## newcron (2. Sep 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass icons unter die GPL stellbar sind: Beispielsweise indem man nicht nur die .gif oder .png Dateien, sondern auch die Originaldateien (Photoshop, SVG, Illustrator,...) beilegt. Dann können andere Benutzer die Icons nämlich tatsächlich verändern. 

Das Problem mit der GPL ist meiner Meinung nach, dass viele Leute ihre Bedeutung nicht kennen und denken, sie tun aller Welt etwas gutes damit, die GPL zu verwenden, weil es dann jeder verwenden kann. Hier hilft es oftmals den Urheber/Copyrighthalter zu kontaktieren und mit ihm zu sprechen. Nur weil Quellcode unter der GPL steht, ist das nicht das Ende der Welt; man könnte sich mit dem Urheber auf eine andere Verwendungslizenz einigen. 

Einen ganz guten überblick über Open Source lizenzen findet man übrigens hier: http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/BITKOM_Publikation_OSS_Version_1.0.pdf

Noch ein Nachtrag: 
Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass die GPL nicht für Icons greift, dann würde ich noch stärker vom Gebrauch abraten. In dem Fall begeht man nämlich (imho) eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## thieste (3. Sep 2009)

vielen Dank für alle Antworten..


----------

